# Vung Tau's latest pics



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

VT skyline ^_^


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

What nice pictures! :cheers:


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

Vung Tau's pagoda view ^_^


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

More new photos of Vung Tau


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Vietnam seems to be coming along quite nicely!


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

wow!very nice!!


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

Christmas is coming ^o^


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

Now Vung Tau is gradually becoming a developing city with quite modern skyline


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

the skyline



















^^ hope one day we have a banner of Vung Tau city in SSC


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

tubehouses :cucumber:


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------

